# What's the problem with the FreeBSD Journal



## leebrown66 (Aug 27, 2017)

I paid for a yearly subscription June 20, but today when I go to access the content I'm told my subscription has expired.

My attempts to contact the subscription folk results in rejected mail (service not available)
My attempts to contact the freebsd journal (walter@ and info@) results in rejected mail (service not available).



> There was a temporary problem delivering your message to inquiries@freebsdfoundation.com.





> 450 4.7.1 Service unavailable



Hopefully somebody on this forum will notice and let the appropriate people know.


----------

